# My macaroni and cheese recipe



## lifesaver (Nov 15, 2008)

I made this recipe up a few months ago and i got a lot of rooting and raves over it. Like a lot of others on here i don't do much for measuring things when i'm expermenting with foods but you can use your own amounts that you desire.

Elbow Macaroni (I use American Beauty) Boiled and Drained.
Sharp Cheddar Cheese, Grated
White Cheddar Cheese,Grated
Cream Cheese (I use Philadelphia)
Milk
Paprika, For garnish

ENJOY!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

sounds good to me!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you elaborate lifesaver?
Do you grate the cheddar cheeses on top of the boiled pasta and stir, including the cream cheese and milk? Do you bake it? I only see the ingredients you listed.... no recipe. My mac and cheese comes out of a box, which I'll readily admit I like. I am looking for a simple homemade mac and cheese recipe.
I don't need the amounts, but if you could tell me the steps, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 15, 2008)

In a baking dish, pour desired amount of milk (enough to help the cheese blend into the pasta).
In a pot, bring water to a boil and add macaroni and cook according to package directions and drain.
Pour pasta over milk in baking dish.
Sprinkle grated cheeses over pasta.
Put baking dish in 350 degree oven and cook just until cheeses are melted. 
Remove baking dish from oven, chop cream cheese into chunks and add to baking dish.
With a large spoon mix pasta and cheeses together, blending well to coat all pasta.
Sprinkle top with paprika and serve.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2008)

Ahhhh, that's much better.
That's simple enough I might give it a go.

Thanks


----------



## jabbur (Nov 15, 2008)

The ingredients are similar to what I use but I sub swiss cheese for the white cheddar.  I also add some Velveeta to the macaroni.  Mine is a stovetop dish.  Boil the water and cook the noodles.  Drain the macaroni and put back in same pot.  Add some milk, butter, shredded cheeses, cream cheese and velveeta.  Stir over low-med heat until cheeses are all melted.  I season with Lawry's seasoned salt.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

As  a matter  of  fact  maccheroni  are delicious  with  chopped smoked  ham  or  chopped  smoked  bacon,1 fried onion,olive  oil, chopped  and  riped  tomatoes (3),olives.
I suggest  you to you  start by  frying  the  onion with olive oil and  add  all the  chopped mentioned ingredients,  if  you keep on stirring the ingredients in a pot for  ten minutes  you'll  make  a tasty  dressing  for maccheroni.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 19, 2008)

I wonder... Montery jack cheese, cheddar and some Cotija?
That's what i have on hand, was planning on giving it a go tonight...
(with a bit of pepperoni fried and crumbled in, along with a bit of
garlic and shallots sauteed in the pepperoni oil...)


----------



## JimC (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like the cream cheese might give it a rich creaminess. I may try that the next time I make mac and cheese.


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

oooh I like the cream cheese and fried pepperoni ideas!! Thanks guys....I just may be experimenting tonight!!!


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 4, 2009)

I just wanted to add...Use a circular or oval dish to eliminate DRY corners...


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 4, 2009)

I love macaroni and cheese and have probably made it 500 times or more (once or twice a month for 40 years).  I've tried dozens of techniques, variations and added ingredients.  

To me the best basic recipe is still Betty Crocker's: Family-Favorite Macaroni and Cheese from Betty Crocker.  Worchester sauce a fairly recent addition to the Betty Crocker recipe and I've never tried it, but next time I make it I'll add it and see if I like it.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

I made mac n cheese tonight... not a usual for me but I have a cheese surplus right now(I know its a tragedy...) after compiling some ideas from this thread and adding some of my own here is what I did.

I started with a fairly thin bechamel... keeping over low heat slowly stirred in finely grated cheese   (in this case Swiss and Sharp Provelone) until integrated  reserving about 1 cup . Combined cheese sauce and pasta (in this case rotini) in a large baking dish (I used a shallow round enameled CI pan for the whole thing) once pasta and sauce were well mixed I removed from heat, topped the pasta/sauce mixture with chopped bacon, the reserved shredded chese, bread crumbs, and a sprinke of grated reggiano and Romano s&p to taste.

The nice thing about this was the two cheese applications. The bechamel remained creamy while the shredded cheese and bacon topping gave a great flavorful crust.

Ok but I feel like I am about to have a coronary now.


----------



## JimC (Jan 7, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> I made mac n cheese tonight...
> ~snip~
> Ok but I feel like I am about to have a coronary now.



But what a way to go!!!


----------

